# Heinkel He-112 y He-100.



## CharlesBronson (Aug 29, 2008)

Otro interesante topico para mis lectores en castellano, la historia de los cazas He-112 y He-100, fallidos competidores del Messerschmitt BF-109.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 29, 2008)

*Desarrollo del He-112.*


Durante 1933, El Technisches Amt del RLM ( Departamento tecnico del Ministerio del Aire aleman) concluyo una serie de estudios para diseños de futuros aviones de combate, de esos estudios emanaron 4 tipos distintos. 

-*Rüstungsflugzeug I* para un bombardero medio multiplaza 
-*Rüstungsflugzeug II* para un bombardero tactico 
-*Rüstungsflugzeug III* para un caza pesado biplaza 
-*Rüstungsflugzeug IV* para un caza monoplaza. 

El programa _Rüstungsflugzeug IV _estaba previsto para ser un _Verfolgungs-Jagdeinsitzer_, caza monoplaza de combate evolucionante y los requerimientos no eran demasiado ambiciosos, el caza deberia tener una velocidad punta de 400 km/h por 20 minutos a 6000 metros de altura , tambien deberia cargar con tres ametralladoras y 1000 disparos o con un cañon y 200 disparos. 

Otro requerimiento era la necesidad de mantener la carga alar por debajo de los 100 kg/m cuadrados que era un forma de definir la habilidad del avion para maniobrar. 

Las prioridades eran velocidad horizontal, velocidad de ascenso y maniobrabilidad, en ese orden. 

A finales de 1933 Hermann Göring le envio una carta a los mayores fabricantes de aviones alemanes para que comenzaran el diseño de un "avion correo de alta velocidad", un eufeumismo que se consideraba necesario ya que teoricamente Alemania todavia estaba bajo el escrutinio del tratado de Versalles. 

En 1934 el requerimiento se hizo oficial esta vez bajo la forma de "avion rapido deportivo" y se envio a las companias de mayor experiencia, Heinkel, Arado y Focke-Wulf, la nueva empresa BFW ( Bayerische Flugzeug Werke ) tambien fue incluida en la competencia debido a su reciente exito con el agil avion BF-108 Taifun.

El diseño de Heinkel (como la mayoria de los de esa epoca) fue creado por los hermanos Sigfried y Walter Günther: Ellos empezaron a trabajar en el _“Projekt 1015”_ en 1933 para cumplimentar la solicitud del avion correo, cuando el requerimiento oficial vio la luz, el nombnre fue cambiado a Heinkel He-112.

La fuente de inspiracion para el He-112 fue e anterior He-70 Blitz, el He-70 era un monomotor de 4 plazas diseñado originalmente para Deutsche Lufthansa. Como otros diseño civiles de la epoca el avion fue puesto en servicio militar y usado como bombadero biplaza y de reconocimiento en la Guerra de España. 

*He-70*






El He-70 introducia una serie de nuevas tecnicas de construccion en la compania Heinkel.
Era el primer monoplano de ala baja y alas de perfil semieliptico y gaviota invertida, carcteristica que luego se veria en otros proyectos Heinkel. Fue tambien el primer avion completamente de metal, usando las entonces avanzada tecnicas de construccion monocoque. Por ultimo llevaba el primer tren de aterrizaje retractil. El He-70 casi podia cumplimentar los requerimientos del _RustungFlugzeu IV _por si mismo y no es casualidad se los hermanos Günther lo usaran como base.


En muchas formas el resultante He-112 era un He-70 en miniatura, estaba hecha completamente de metal , tenia un ala baja cantilever y un fuselaje monocoque . El tren de aterrizaje se retraia hacia fuera desde el punto mas bajo de la curvatura alar dandole un gran ancho de via y facilitando la operación en tierra. La unica caracteristica de la vieja guardia era una cabina abierta con apoyacabezas para el piloto, esta se incluyo para que los pilotos entrenados en biplanos se sintieran mas a gusto.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Parece un Yak-3.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 29, 2008)

Si, es un diseño bastante agradable.

*Los prototipos.*

El He-112V1 fue completado el 1ro de septiembre de 1935, a la espera del prometido motor Jumo 210, se le instalo un motor v-12 Rolls Royce Kestrel de 695 hp.

*Primer Prototipo.*






Las pruebas iniciales demostraron que la resistencia aerodinamica era mayor de lo previsto y que el avion no seria tan rapido como se esperaba. El V1 se envio a las instalaciones del RLM en Travemunde. El V2 fue terminado en Noviembre de 1935 e introducia el nuevo motor Junkers Jumo 210C de 640 hp engranado a una helice de 3 palas y paso variable, sin embargo en orden de mejorar la velocidad maxima se trabajo en el diseño de las alas, como resultado de esto se la modifica reduciend su envergadura y empleando un perfil mucho mas fino. Con esto se esperaba aumentar la velocidad punta en 20-30 km/h y asi competir con el Bf-109.

*V2*






Sin embargo la reduccion de envergadura hizo que la carga alar superara la cifra de 100 kg/m cuadrado, pese a todo el diseño siguió adelante ya que el Bf-109 tambien estaba por encima del limite fijado asi que los tecnicos de Heinkel no lo vieron como un problema y el V2 fue enviado a para sus pruebas.

El avion Versuchs 3 despego en Enero de 1936. Incorporaba un radiador mas grande y estabilizador modificado, las salidas de escape se unian en un solo tubo colector, el capo estaba preparado para recibir un par de ametralladoras. 

*V3, como salio de fabrica en 1936.*






Se esperaba que el V3 fuera enviado a Rechlin para unirse al V1 y V2 en la competición, pero en cambio fue transferido a la base de Peenemunde para tareas de investigación de propulsión cohete. 

*V3 modificado para ubicar motor cohete.*






Durante una prueba el cohete montado en el fuselaje trasero explotó destruyendo casi por completo el avion, en un esfuerzo notable fue reconstruido y dotado de cabina cerrada.

*V3 durante unas pruebas en la costa Baltica*.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 31, 2008)

*El concurso *

El He-112V1 fue el primer aeroplano en presentarse en el aeródromo de Travemunde el 8 de febreo de 1936. Los otros 3 aviones arribaron a principios de Marzo. Quedo claro desde el comienzo que la competición seria entre el He-112 y el BFW BF-109 ya que los otros modelos participantes, El Focke Wulf FW-159 y el Arado Ar-80, se demostraron ser muy lentos y plagados de problemas.






En principio el favorito de todos era sin duda el diseño de Heinkel, debido en gran parte a lo desconocido que era el diseñador jefe de BFW, un tal Willy Messerschmitt, sin embargo esto cambio cuando el Bf-109V2 motorizado con un Jumo 210 aparecio el 21 de marzo. Desde ese punto el diseño de Messerschmitt comenzo a aventajar al de Henkel en casi todos los ítems, la llegada del 112V2 hizo poco para revertir las cosas.

Como se esperaba el He-112 tenia la capacidad de realizar giros mas cerrados, sin embargo el Bf-109 era mas rapido a todas las altitudes y tenia mejores cualidades acrobaticas. Durante las pruebas de barrena inducia el 2 de mayo el Bf-109 se recupero sin problemas mientras que el 112 se accidento, este avion fue reparado pero se estrello de nuevo y fue retirado del servicio.

El V1 fue enviado a la fabrica para que se le instalasen las alas recortadas.

Mientras tanto llegaban noticias de Inglaterra. La empresa Supermarine habia recibido un contrato para la producción en masa del Spitfire, esto causo gran preocupación en el alto mando de la Luftwaffe. El tiempo era ahora tan importante como la calidad del aparato y el RLM estaba dispuesto a poner cualquier diseño razonable en produccion.

El diseño razonable era el Bf-109. El 12 de marzo la comision escribio el resultado de su decisión en un documento denominado “Programa Prioritario para el Bf-109”. El caza del que no se esperaban grandes resultados se encontraba ahora al frente de la nueva generacion de cazas de la Luftwaffe.
Pese a todo se le encargo a Heinkel una serie de 15 aviones de “Serie Cero” como complemento al Messerchmitt


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2008)

*He-112A.*

Heinkel se habia anticipado a la orden del RLM y logro construir algunos de los prototipos subsiguientes con relativa rapidez, a los nuevos aparatos se les dio la designacion A-0.







El primero de estos aviones fue completado en Junio de 1936, este incluia un motor Jumo 210Da con compresor de 2 velocidades con una potencia de 690 hp.

Le siguieron el V5 y V6, el V5 fue completado de manera identica al V4 con Motor 210Da y una pareja de Mg-17 en el frente. El V5 tambien fue donado a Von Braun para pruebas con motor cohete

*V5*







*V5 con motor cohete*






El V6 en cambio fue construido según el patron del futuro He-112ª con Motor 210C, otro pequeño cambio fue el radiador.

*Distintas vistas del V6.*







El ultimo de los prototipos A-0 fue el V8 que se fabrico en Octubre. A este se le instalo un Motor DB-600 junto con una helice tripala de paso variable, el motor Merceces era un cambio enorme para el avion, entregaba 910 hp aldespegue y tenia un desplazamiento de 33,9 litros pesando 680 kg, comparado con el Jumo 210 del mismo peso pero solo 19,1 litros.

El Versuchs 8 era básicamente una banco de pruebas para el nuevo motor Daimler-Benz y su sistema de refrigeración.

El DB-600 carecia de conductos de circulación de agua, por lo cual el flujo de calor era bastante pobre, como resultado se transfería mas calor al aciete lubricante que al glycol.

En Marzo de 1937 este fue asigando a pruebas de propulsión Cohete en Peenemünde, el v8 completo las pruebas sin inconvenientes y se retorno la fabrica donde fue reconvertido en un modelo normal. Luego en envio a España donde fue dañado en un accidente en julio de 1938, el destino final es desconocido.







En este punto la etapa de prototipos habia terminado y Heinkel designo a sus aviones He-112 A-01 al He-112A-06, uno de estos se empleo como base para el futuro caza embarcado He-112C. Los He-112A-05 y 06 se vendieron a Japon, el resto quedo en la fabrica para exhibición y pruebas.


Especificaciones He-112A:

Motorizacion: Junkers Jumo 210 Da de 690 hp.

Envergadura : 11,5 metros.

Longitud : 9 metros.

Alto 3,6 metros.

Sup Alar: 23,2 metros.

Carga Alar: 103 metros cuadrados.

Peso vacio: 1685 kg.

Velocidad Max. 480 km/h. ( declarada, menos en la practica)

Techo de servicio: 8000 metros.

Alcance 1100km.

Armamento: 2 o 3 MG-17 sincronizadas.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 3, 2008)

Conozco el He-112 es un mucho mejor aeroplano que el Bf 109, no? Especiales en 1935.


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Uno de los buenos enlaces que puedes encontrar en mi país acerca de este avión: Heinkel He-112



Jan.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Parece un Yak-3.



realmente, falou tudo ! parece um yak 3. a primera coisa que pensei qnd vi a foto tb.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 4, 2008)

> Conozco el He-112 es un mucho mejor aeroplano que el Bf 109, no? Especiales en 1935.



En teoria si, pero sufrio de algunos problemas de desarrollo y estabilidad como podras haber leido.



> Uno de los buenos enlaces que puedes encontrar en mi país acerca de este avión: Heinkel He-112



Es bueno pero el mio es mas largo ( del topic estoy hablando  ) despues pondre algo sobre el He-112 en Alemania y España.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> En teoria si, pero sufrio de algunos problemas de desarrollo y estabilidad como podras haber leido.
> 
> 
> 
> *Es bueno pero el mio es mas largo* ( del topic estoy hablando  ) despues pondre algo sobre el He-112 en Alemania y España.



loooogico 

diferente do sod stitch eu acho que o gordinho goering fez a escolha certa em optar pelo bf 109:

_The only serious competition to the Bf 109 was Heinkel's He 112, based on a scaled down Blitz. Positive aspects of the He 112 included the wide track and robustness of the landing gear, considerably better visibility from the cockpit, and a lower wing loading that led to easier landings and better maneuverability. By contrast, the Bf 109 was 30 km/h faster than the He 112 in level flight, and superior in climbing and diving. It was also cheaper_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 4, 2008)

> and a lower wing loading that led to easier landings and better maneuverability. By contrast, the Bf 109 was 30 km/h faster than the He 112 in level flight, and superior in climbing and diving



Si bueno, es mas o menos lo que puse en el post "El concurso".


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 4, 2008)

*Prototipos del He-112B*

En Octubre de 1936, el RLM le ordeno a Heinkel que completara los modelos A que tuviera en producción pero el resto de los 15 aparatos debia ser de una version con prestaciones superiores.

Esto le dio la oportunidad a Heinkel de mejorar cosiderablemente su diseño, lo cual se plasmo en una un avion casi comletamente nuevo denominado 112B. Es solo en este punto donde el 112B logra adquirir un nivel de prestaciones competitivas comparables a las primeras versiones del 109.

El 112B tenia un fuselaje trasero completamente nuevo, con timones de direccion y elevadores de mayor superficie. Quiza la caracteristica mas llamativa era la elegante cabina con cubierta de burbuja, pese a estar construida en 3 piezas ofrecia una vision excelente para su epoca.

El armamento fue estandarizado en 2 reinhmetall- Borsig Mg-17 de 7,92mm en los costados del fuselaje con cinta de 500 disparos y 2 cañones Ikaria MG-ff en las alas con tambor de 60 disparos.

*MG-17 en el costado del fuselage.*






Para apuntarlos se instalo una moderna mira reflectora *Zeiss Revi 3B*.






El primer avion completado como Serie B fue el *V7* en Octubre de 1937 este llevaba un motor DB-600 y aunque originalmente tenia las alas de gran envergadura se la cambio rapidamente al diseño semieliptico caracteristico.

El proximo en volar fue el V9, este puede considerarse como primer B “verdadero” ya que estaba motorizado con el Jumo 210Ea. El V9 tenia una serie de refinamientos aerodinamicos tales como el uso de remaches de cabeza embutida en toda su supeficie y un radiador que podia retraerse en vuelo, tambien se trabajo en la masa del avion logrando reducir su peso vacio a solo 1617 kg.

*El elegante V9*.






Como resultado de estos cambio el avion lograba alcanzar 485 km/h de maxima a 400 metros, y 430 km/h al nivel del mar. Esto era unos 20 km/ h mas rapido que los Bf-109B y C, sin embargo los pilotos que lo testearon hicieron notar que demoraba un tiempo cnsiderable en alcanzar su velocidad punta. Tampoco el Ministerio del Aire quedo impresionado, por lo tanto la producción del Bf-109 continuo como se habia planeado.

Los sigueintes en la linea de produccion fueron el V10 y el V11, estos fueron designados para recibir el Motor Jumo 211A de 960hp. Sinm embargo la gran carencia de motores en lines de alta potencia tipica de la Alemania de 1933-38 hizo que fueran equipados en cambio con motores DB-601Aa y DB-600 respectivamente.

El novisimo Motor Daimler Benz 601 acoplado a una helice tripala impulsaba al V10 a increibles 570 km/h de maxima.

Finalmente el ultimo prototipo de la serie , el V12 fue motorizado con un Jumo 210Ga con una helice bipala de paso variable, si bien este motor no era tan potente como el prometido 211, introducia mejoras yn el compresor y un sistema de inyeccion directa de combustible que disminuia el consumo incrementando la autonomia.

El 210Ga entregaba 700 hp al despegue y mantenia razonables 675 hp a 4500 metros de altura.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 6, 2008)

Basta de chicas por un momento, sigamos con este tema.

*Buscando Clientes.*

Habiendo completados los 15 aeroplanos ordenados por el RLM y sin chances de nuevos contratos para el gobierno aleman la supervivencia del programa He-112 estaba en duda a principios de 1937. Los directivos de Heinkel se vieron obligados a buscar clientes en el extranjero.


Pese a las buenas caracteristicas de su diseño, el He-112B tenia una gran desventaja...su precio. La dedicada manufactura, casi artesanal, de sus componentes incluyendo la elegante ala semieliptica hacia que su costo trepara hasta los 163,278 Reichmarks, bastante mas que monoplanos equivalentes como el Bf109 o el Hurricane.


Pese a todo se realizaron un gran numero de pruebas y exibiciones delante de delegaciones extranjeras y el avion V9 fue enviado en una gira por toda Europa entre mediados de 1937 y Enero de 1938.

Entre los paises que probaron el He-112 pero finalmente se decantaron por opciones mas economicas estuvieron Holanda, Yugoeslavia y Finlandia.

La primera Fuerza Aerea que compro el modelo de Heinkel fue la Austriaca, pero con la anexion de 1938 y la posterior desaparición de Austria como pais independiente estos pedidos se cancelaron.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 12, 2008)

*Heinkel He-112 en la Legion Condor.*

Como todos sabemos la Guerra Civil española fue un campo de desarrollo de futuros armamentos, cuando la compania Heinkel cayo en la cuenta que su modelo de caza no seria adquirido por la Luftwaffe, ofrecio reequipar al He-112V6 con un cañon antiaereo de 20mm como armamento primario para fines experimentales.






En septiembre de 1937 el V6 fue equipado con un Rheinmetall-Borsig Mg-C-30 de 20mm (20x138B) este arma era ni mas ni menos que el 2 cm Flak 30 con ligeras modificaciones para su uso en aeronaves, entre ellas se contaba una cadencia incrementada a 350 dpm y un cargador de tambor de 30 disparos que suplantaba a los cargadores rectos de 20 disparos usados en los montajes terrestres y navales. En arma esta ubicada entre la V de los cilindros y disparaba a traves del buje de la helice, Esta dispocision denominada por los germanos Motorkanone no era realmente nuevo, los Franceses ya lo usaba en su caza Dewoitine D-510-


*Cañon Mg C-30.*







Despues de ser reconstruido de esta forma fue asignado al Versuchsjagdgruppe 88, un grupo dentro de la legion Condor que se dedicaba a probar nuevos aviones, alli se lo apodo kanonvogel, pajaro cañonero debido a su armamento. El V6 se envio a España arribando por via maritima el 9-12-1937.

Este aparato fue usado casi exclusivamente para ataque al suelo siendo bastante exitoso en esta tarea ya que no existia en la Peninsula Iberica carro de combate o locomotora que resistiera una rafaga de proyectles perforantes de 20mm de alta velocidad.

Wilhelm Balthasar logro destruir un tren blindado Republicano luego de que unos pocos impactos detonaran su deposito demuniciones.

La carrera del V6 se corto el 19 de julio de 1938 ya que resulto destruido cuando se le planto el motor en un aterrizaje, su piloto salio caminado del accidente pero el kanonvogel quedo hecho una ruina.

Los V8 y V9 tambien llegaron a España y como el anterior fueron usados Principalmente para ametrallar blancos terrestres.


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 14, 2008)

Querido Charles:

He encontrado en el diario Times Online un recorte de periódico que te interesará. Se trata del día 1/Abril/1939, en el cual se alcanzó un récord de velocidad con el modelo *He 112 U*:




> FROM OUR CORRESPONDENT BERLIN, MARCH 31 It is claimed that Flight Captain Dieterle, flying a Heinkel aeroplane last evening at Oranienburg, near Berlin, broke the world speed record by covering a measured: stretch of three kilometres (1.86 miles) at-a speed of 746.66km. an hour (about 463.8 miles an hour). The machine in which this speed was attained was a one-seater fighter which incorporates the latest improvements on the He.112 U type, in which General Udet established a. speed record over a distance of 100 kilometres (62.13 miles) last year. The machine. is, driven'by a Mercedes-Benz engine developing 1,175 h.p. The' former speed record was esta- blished in 1934 by Warrant Officer Agello. of the Italian Air Force, with a speed of 440.6 m'iles an hour. 463 M.P.H. GERMAN CLAIM TO AIR SPEED RECORD



Es muy interesante, al detallar otros hechos anteriores y los métodos de cronometraje....

 Necesitas registrarte para ver el diario completo: http://archive.timesonline.co.uk/to...&dateSearchType=range&refineQuerykeywordText=






Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 14, 2008)

Muy interesante Jan, gracias. la designacion He-112U era un nombre de fantasia para el He-100V8 , avion que rompio el record del hidroavion Macchi.


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 15, 2008)

¡De nada, Charles!
Y de paso me has explicado lo que significaba esa *U*.....que te pensaba preguntar por ella.....

Hay otro artículo, publicado en *The Times October 26, 1967 * que te transcribo, gracias al servicio de textos...

El enlace: 

http://archive.timesonline.co.uk/to...&dateSearchType=range&refineQuerykeywordText=

_*Note about plain text quality:
This text has been scanned from the printed page using an automated process called Optical Character Recognition (OCR). The text will in many cases not be 100 per cent accurate. Older articles tend to have very inaccurate readings, because of archaic typefaces and spellings and damaged source material.*_



> Extract from The Luftwaffe War Diaries by Cajus Bekker, published today by Macdonald at 63s. A narrative based on the collated Luftwaffe diaries, none of which has yet been published outside Germany. Shortly before 08.00 on July 18, 1942, an aircraft waited at the extreme end of the runway of Leipheim airfield, near Gtinzburg, on the Danube. The runway was only 1,200 yards long, and every yard was needed. Fritz Wendel, flight captain and chief test pilot with Messerschmitt, acknow- ledged the farewell wishes of the men on the ground with a nod of his head. and closed the roof of the cockpit. The sound of the engines rose to an ear- splitting scream. On this machine the traditional feature of every other aircraft to date was miss- ing: the propeller. Nor were the engines themselves of the conventional type. Instead, beneath the wings were two thickly cowled jet turbines. Slowly and cautiously Wendel pushed forward the power-lever. With both feet on the brakes he held the plane for 30 to 40 seconds, till the revolution counter read 7,500. Eight thousand five hundred represented full power, and he could hold it no longer. With its sharp nose pointing into the air, the machine resembled a projectile. This position had the effect of blocking the pilot's forward vision. He could only keep aligned with the runway by glanc- ing to the side. On the initial take-off of a revolutionary prototype this was a dis- advantage indeed. If only. thought WendeL it had a tricycle-undercarriage. Its undercarriage was, in fact, the only conventional thing about the plane. It accounted for its awkward stance, as a result of which the blast of the engines hit the ground and the pilot could not see. Worse, the tail unit in this position was aerodynamically " blind ": it re- ceived no air-stream. There was no re- sponse from the elevator and for all its high ground-speed the machine refused to become airborne. Then Wendel put fortune to the test. He had been advised as to how, in such a situation, he could still get the stub- born tail into the air. It was a most irregular and dangerous procedure, but he had to risk it. At 110 m.p.h. and full power, he suddenly trod briefly but sharply on the brakes. It worked. The plane tipped forward on its axis, and the tail came clear of the ground. Hori- zontal motion at once produced an air- stream, and at last pressure could be felt from the elevator. Wendel reacted swiftly. Very gently, almost auto- matically, he lifted the aircraft off the ground. The first Me 262 was airborne-and how it flew ! The chief test pilot, who had nursed it from the beginning, was at last rewarded for all his trouble. He pushed the stick a bit forward to gain more pace, and felt himself pressed backwards into his seat. The Messer- schmitt shot like an arrow up into the sky. What was more, the higher it climbed, the faster it flew. The astounded Wendel stared at his inst-u- ments. Since he himself had raised the absolute world speed record on April 26, 1939, to 469.22 m.p.h. with the Me 209, it had only been exceeded by his colleague Heini Dittmar in the rocket- propelled Me 163.


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 15, 2008)

> TEST DISASTER Now the third prototype of the Me 262, with its twin Jumo 004 jets, was soaring above the world-record mark on its very first flight, 500 m.ph. on the clock, without a murmur I Suddenly Wendel felt really happy in this sensa- tional aircraft. He throttled back, then reaccelerated: the engines responded splendidly. Then in a wide circuit he swept in to land, put down smoothly, and rolled to a stop. The first flight of the Me 262 V-3-the world's first jet aircraft ever to reach the stage of series production-had lasted just 12 minutes. After the tenth flight, during which the plane reached well over 500 m.ph.. he advised the factory management to get ready for serious production. Such a decision could not, of course, be taken by Messerschmitt alone. Till now the contract had only been for three proto- types, nothing more. So the supply chief in Berlin-Milch-was put in the picture, and he in turn set the wbeels turning at the official Rechlin test centre. On August 17, just one month since the M4e 262's initial flight, there arrived from Rechlin an experienced test pilot, in the shape of staff-engineer Beauvais, to submit the new plane to exhaustive trials. As he edged himself into the narrow cockpit, Wendel reminded him once again of the trick with the brakes to elevate the tail. He himself would take up station at the 800-yard mark to indi- cate when Beauvais should execute this manoeuvre. Then he watched as the machine approached. But its speed was too low-nothing like 110 m.p.h. None the less, as he came abreast the pilot braked. The tail-wheel came up, but then fell impotently down again. Beauvais tried it a second time, then again just before the airfield perimeter. Sornehow the machine became air- borne, and whizzed over the ground at perhaps 3ft.-but much too slowly ever to gain height. Seconds later a wing-tip touched a refuse heap, and with a loud report the Messerschmitt crashed on top of it in a cloud of dust. Miraculously the pilot climbed out of the wreckage almost unscathed. This accident put back the Me 262's final development by months. The first German industrialist to give play to the new propulsion ideas was Ernst Heinkel. At the end of 1935 he had a meeting with the young Wermher von Braun, who was then still experi- menting with so-called " rocket-stoves " at Kummersdorf firing range, near Berlin. Braun was convinced that rockets could also be used as aircraft propellants. Heinkel accordingly sent him the fuselage of an He 112 for bench experiments, together with a few aircraft technicians. With the arrival of test pilot Erich Warsitz from Rechlin the hazardous enterprise could begin. INFERNAL NOISE With an infernal noise, Braun's rocket motor, mounted in the He 112 fuselage. was fired off and its attendants cowered behind a concrete screen. Several times the combustion chamber exploded, and twice Heinkel had to send a replacement fuselage. There followed a whole plane, complete with its standard engine. The rocket engine was added, but Warsitz w.s only to ignite this after becoming airborne. However, during a preliminary run-up on the ground the whole He 112 blew up and the pilot was catapulted through the air. Instead of giving up, Warsitz per- sonally asked Heinkel for a new plane. With this, in the summer of 1937, the first rocket-powered flight was made. The He 112 shot heavenwards, circled the airfied and landed undamaged. Heinkel then proceeded on his own initiative to develop the He 176, an air- craft specially designed for a rocket power-unit. Meanwhile the chemical specialist Dr. Hellmuth Walter had been developing, at Kiel a more regular type of rocket engine with a thrust of 1,2001b. which was considerably more reliable than Braun's " rocket-stove ". Equipped with this Walter engine, the He 176 was sub- jected to its first runway tests on the shore of Usedom Island, in the Baltic, and in the spring of 1939 they were con- tinued by Warsitz at Peenemtinde. Eventually on June 20, 1939-a calm day witb good visibility-the time had come for Warsitz to make up his mind. His determination infected the fac- tory engineers, despite all their warnings and forebodings. They watched as the He 176 raced down the runway, hit a small unevenness, and inclined danger- ously to the side. But Warsitz kept con- trol, righted the spitting little monster, and finally lifted it closely above a wood near by. On the previout runway tests he had been obliged to curb all acceleration, but now as the aircraft soared to freedom he was tightly com- pressed against his supports. In a few seconds he had been carried far out over the Baltic-and it was already time to turn back and relocate the airfield. In spite of this stIccess the He 176 was rejected and though Heinkel fought the decision, and arranged a demonstration before Hitler and Goering, more interest was shown in the achievement of the pilot than in the epoch-making little machine. The aero-engine industry had other worries. The Luftwaffe was arming at breakneck speed. and if the still appre- ciable lead held abroad in piston engines was to be caught up with, there was no time to start playing about with imn- mature theories. Only late in 1939 was a development contract for a turbo-jet engine granted-to Junkers at Dessau and B.M.W. Messerschrnitt was to design an airframe for it. POTENTIAL REALIZED Thus HeinkeL whose own initiative had put him a good step ahead, was by-passed. It did not upset hirn; he juSt carried on, determined as ever to show the "Berlin gentry" what he could do. Ohain's first turbine had been running since September. 1937, and a year later he had produced a more powerful one, which in summer, 1939, was fitted to the He 178. So it came about that Fligbt Captain Erich Warsitz, a few weeks after flying the first rocket aircraft, also flew the world's first jet aircraft. That was on August 27, 1939, just five days before the war started. Thus in Berlin no one had time for the He 178. and it was not until the Polish campaign had been over for weeks that Heinkel succeeded in demonstrating his brain-child before Milch and UdeL Goering did not bother to attend. After an initial false start the plane s^wept over their heads deafening them with its howling turbine and thundering its message home. But the leaders of military aviation were already dazzled by the Luftwaffe's swift victory in Poland and to short-sightedness was added arrogance. " Before that comes to anything, the war will have long since been won.... " On May 22, 1943, almost a year after Wendel had first flown it, interest in the Me 262 jet fighter was revived only after it had been flowfi by the 31-year-old fighter leader Adolf Galland. He was most impressed. If only, he thought, he could equip his fighter units with such an aircraft soon enough, and in sufficient numbers, the Battle of Ger- many need still not be lost. At once he reported to Mitch and Goering. The Me 262, he said, was a project of prime importance. It could turn the tables and the tide. He seemed to have convinced the two of them. Yet even now series production did not begin, for one man was agairnsti-t: Hitler. He did not want a new fighter. He did not want defence: only attack. He wanted bombers, nothing else. When on Nov- ember 26, 1943, after a further six months of delay, the Me 262 was demonstrated at Insterburg in his presence, he astonished Professor Willi Messerschmitt with the question: "Can this aircraft carry bombs?" Messerschmitt said yes-so could any aircraft in the last resort. Then he hesi- tated, thinking about the implications. . . . But Hitler did not let him utter another word. "So there at last is our blitz-bomber ! ", he cried triumphantly. The people about him were stunned to silence. It had suddenly become one of Ihe Fuihrer's " irrevocable resolves ", and no subsequent protests changed it. The world's first jet fighter was to be weighed down with bombs. Its superiority was gone. Hitler's gambit-to turn the first jet fighter into a bomber-was yet another example of his " intuition " upsetting the applecart. ? Macdonald Co., and Tines News- papers Ltd., 1967. How the Luftwaffe lost its chance of jet supremacy




FIN DEL ARTÍCULO






Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 15, 2008)

Excelente articulo, El Me-209 era algo mas rapido que el He-100V8 como figura alli, sin embargo era una "perra" para volar, completamente inestable en los tres ejes.

Y la U obviamente era por Udet.

*He-112 en servicio en la Luftwaffe.*






La crisis derivada del la anexion forzosa que la Whermacht realizo del territorio checo denominado Sudetenland derivo en una crisis politica primero y en un seria alerta militar despues, donde Francia e Inglaterra mobilizaron sus Fuerzas Aereas y navales ante lo que parecia una guerra inminente.

En esa fecha, junio de 1938, la Luftwaffe estaba lejos de ser la numerosa y aplastante Fuerza de los años 1940-41 y se veia superada ampliamente en calidad y sobre todo en cantidad.

Por ello debio hechar mano de cualquier avion de combate que pudiera despegar. Entre ellos estaba una docena de He-112B que Heinkel estaba contruyendo para el Japon.

Los aviones completados fueron incautados por la Luftwaffe y encuadrados el los escuadrones IV/JG 132 y I/JG 331.

Cuando se firmo el tratado de Munich y la crisis diplomatica llego a su fin estos aviones fueron devueltos a la fabrica y exportados.

*He-112B del JG 132.*


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 17, 2008)

¡Sorprendente descubrimento!

En 1943, un Heinkel 112 B español, del Grupo de Cazas 27, con base en Tauima-Nador, derribó un P-38 americano, mientras sobrevolaba territorios del entonces Protectorado Español de Marruecos, en la zona del Río Muluya..........más detalles en: DUELO EN LOS CIELOS DE MARRUECOS



> _Heinkel 112B en vuelo pilotado por el teniente Miguel Entrena Klett que poco después abatiría al P-38 Lighting del US Army Air Force. En esta ocasión se trata del caza con número 5-65. *Imagen en B/N*_





> El Heinkel 112B-2 con número 5-66, de la 1ª Escuadrilla del Grupo 27 de caza con base en Tauima-Nador. Lleva las bandas de camuflaje tricolor en verde, marrón y arena, sobre azul claro, con las que fueron pintados los aviones en la posguerra. La insignia del galgo saltando era el emblema del grupo. Las marcas de reconocimiento en las alas con los colores españoles, rojo y amarillo, se reintrodujeron tras el final de la guerra civil. *Imagen en color*.






Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 17, 2008)

Execelente articulo, tenia un amigo español que habia hecho un articulo tambien dedicado a Miguel entrena y su He-112, lamentablemente la pagina tecnicamilitar.com ya no existe mas.

Tengo entendido que tambien los Heinkel detectaron C-47 cargados con paracaidistas sobre Marruecos pero no apretaron el gatillo en esa intercepcion.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 18, 2008)

*He-112 en la Fuerza Aerea Rumana.*






A mediados de los treinta Rumania ( una pais que pertenecia al club de los vencedores de la PGM) se encontraba en medio de una serie de disputas territoriales con Hungria y Rusia.

Esta situacion encontraba al pais bastante malparado, ya que carecia de armamento moderno de todo tipo, especialmente debilitada estaba la FARR ( Fortele Ariene Regale Româna = Real Fuerza Aerea Rumana) con sus aviones P.Z.L 11B y P.Z.L-24B, estos cazas polacos habian sido buenos en su epoca pero ahora estaban completamente desfasados.

A principios de 1939 Alemania le oferto Bf-109E...tan pronto como la produccion del Emil cumplimentara las necesidades de la Luftwaffe.

Mientras tanto surgio la oportunidad de adquirir 24 Heinkels He-112B-1/2 recien salidos de fabrica. La FARR no aprovecho esta ocasion y aumento el pedido a treinta aparatos con opcion a varios mas.

Los pilotos se entrenaron en las instalaciones de Mariehene entre Abril y septiembre 1939, un periodo que no estuvo exento de accidentes ya que un subteniente fallecio al no poder controlar adecuadamente su 112 en el aterrizaje.

El ultimo de los 30 Heinkel He-112 ( incluyendo un B-2 de reemplazo para el avion accidentado) piso suelo rumano en Octubre de 1939.

Entre finales de ese año y mediados de 1940, el los Heinkel estuvieron ocupados en la defensa de Bucarest, incluso llegando a disparar sus armas en contra de aviones Hungaros que violaban el espacio aereo del pais.

Tambien el Heinkel se uso en conjunto en una serie de pruebas con el Bf-109E, Hawker Hurricane , y el prototipo del caza local I.A.R 80.

Cabe destacar que por esa fecha ( agosto de 1940) la Batalla de Inglaterra estaba en su apogeo, sin embargo no parece haber habido inconvenientes entre las delegaciones alemanas e inglesa que estaban en este (por entonces neutral) territorio centroeuropeo.


El resultado de esas pruebas fue categorico, si bien las cualidades tipicas del He-112 fueron reconocidas ( cabina comoda, mandos e instrumentos accesibles, baja velocidad de aterrizaje) era el mas lento de la competicion y los pilotos lo notaron falto de potencia. Como resultado de eso se continuo con la compra del Messer 109, se adquirio una partida de Hurricanes ( de los 50 ordenados solo recibiria 12 debido a las urgencias de la RAF) y se continuo el desarrollo del caza I.A.R de motor radial. Los pedidos adicionales de He-112B fueron cancelados.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 24, 2008)

*He-112 Rumanos en accion.*

Cuando los alemanes le comunicaron los planes para invadir la URSS a el estado mayor rumano, estos se sumaron con entusiasmo a la campaña con la esperanza de recuperar el territorio de Besarabia cedido a la URSS en 1940. 
La FARR fue completamente absorbida dentro del Luftflotte 4 germano.
Las operaciones de los Heinkel comenzaron el primer dia de barbarossa, los 112 ya estaban volando a las 10:30 escoltando bombarderos que atacaban a la VVS con la esperanza de destruir un gran numero de aviones sovieticos en el suelo.

Que el He-112 era un adversario de cuidado cuando estaba bien pilotado quedo claramente demostrado por el subteniente Teodor Mostu que destruyo 3 cazas I-16 sobre el aerodromo de Bulgarica ( dos de ellos alcanzados en el proceso de despegar)

Mostu tambien fue alcanzado durante un feroz combate con un superior numero de cazas Polikarpov, pero pudo regresar a su base.

*He-112B-2 de Teodor Mostu, perteneciente al Grupul 5 Vanatoare ( grupo 5 de caza) , 22 de junio de 1941.*






En los dias siguientes los He-112 se usaron de manera casi permanente: la FARR lo uso casi exclusivamente como avion de ataque a tierra donde la buena manejabilidad a baja altura y el el par de cañones lo hacia util para destruir emplazamientos de artilleria, dejando a los Me-109 y Hurricanes libres para enfrentarse con los cazas rusos.

El gran numero de salidas ( dos o tres diarias) hizo que el numero disponible de Heinkel bajara de 24 el 22/6/1941 a apenas 14 el 29/7/1941.

Los Heinkel continuaron sus misiones de ataque a tierra, al adentrarse mas en territorio sovietico sumaron a las locomotoras entre sus blancos favoritos. Finalmente cuando las Fuerzas del Eje capturaron Odessa el 16 de Octubre del 41 el esfuerzo belico rumano disminuyo ostensiblemente.

La quincena de He-112 supervientes fue enviado a aerodromos cercanos a la capital Bucarest para tareas de defensa aerea.
Cuando la FARR comenzo a recibir BF-109G los Heinkel se emplearon como entrenadores avanzados de transicion debido a su configuracion similar al Messerschmitt.

Un puñado de estos todavia se empleaban en esa tarea cuando Rumania se paso al bando aliado a finales de 1944


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 25, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Execelente articulo, tenia un amigo español que habia hecho un articulo tambien dedicado a Miguel entrena y su He-112, lamentablemente la pagina tecnicamilitar.com ya no existe mas.



Pues.....ayer un amigo me encontró esta página.....EL TENIENTE MIGUEL ENTRENA Y SU HEINKEL y creo que tú también colaboras en ella....Charles 8) .


¡El mundo es un pañuelo y nosotros los m.......!




Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 25, 2008)

*EXCELENTE *hallazgo 8) . que bueno que alguien copio nuestros articulos, yo no los tenia guardados a todos.

Muchas gracias Jan.



> y creo que tú también colaboras en ella....Charles



Seguro, soy ese con nombre de antitanque aleman, ese que tenia un tubo con una granada cabezona. 

No quiero caer en un excesivo "argentinismo", pero que todos los caminos lleven a mis articulos y a los de Willy no es sorpresa, nuestro sitio era muy bueno, lamentablemente es historia.


----------



## Jan7 (Sep 26, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> *EXCELENTE *hallazgo 8) . que bueno que alguien copio nuestros articulos, yo no los tenia guardados a todos.
> 
> Muchas gracias Jan.
> 
> ...



Vuestros artículos son *Muy buenos, documentados y desarrollados*....y enganchan.....crean escuela





Por cierto, Charles, me puedes poner en contacto con Willy, quiero transmitirle este mensaje y si tú mismo o alguno de los lectores me puede ayudar, se lo agradezco de antemano: 



> EL TENIENTE MIGUEL ENTRENA Y SU HEINKEL
> 
> Estimado conforista:
> 
> ...






Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2008)

> Vuestros artículos son Muy buenos, documentados y desarrollados....y enganchan.....crean escuela


 
Muchas gracias, el que tarde mas de completar fue el he-112, estuve escribiendo como un mes  lo de contactar con Willy va a ser dificil, creo que tengo guardada una direccion mail en otra pc, apenas la consiga te la envio.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 1, 2008)

*Heinkel He-112 japoneses.*

A finales de los años 30 la Teikoku Nihon Kaigun ( Armada Imperial japonesa) se intereso en varios diseños de motor lineal que se construian en Alemania. Por esa epoca el servicio aereo de esa fuerza era relativamente pequeño siendo su avion mas moderno el Mitsubishi A5M "claude".

Con la entrada en servicio de este avion embarcado los estamentos navales se interesaron en un avion destacado en tierra para desplegar en el reciente conflicto con China.

En noviembre de 1937 una delegacion nipona visito la fabrica de Mariehene y pudo ver al V9 en accion. La comision quedo favorablemente impresionada con el avion y ordenó 30 aviones Serie B con una opcion de compra para 100 mas. La delegacion adquirio incluso al He-112V5 y al potente V11 con el proposito de llevarse un par de aviones de forma inmediata.

*V5 con los colores nipones*







En japon el modelo 112 fue denominado A7He1, este curioso nombre correspondia a una contraccion, el 112 era el 7mo modelo de caza de la armada, y el primer modelo adquirido a la Heinkel.

En pruebas comparativas con el A5M el He-112B se mostraba superior con su armamento mas pesado ( El Claude solo tenia un par de armas de 7,7 mm) y velocidad.

De hecho el Heinkel era casi 70 km/h mas rapido que el Mitsubishi, sin embargo no era tan maniobrable debido a su carga alar mas alta.

Como es sabido los pilotos japoneses estaban de cierta forma obsecionados con esta caracteristica, como si estuvieran combatiendo en la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Como resultado de esto el pedido adicional de 100 aparatos fue cancelado y los Heinkels entregados pasaron su vida operativa como aviones de entrenamiento y pruebas, en su mayoria hechas para una posible adquisision por parte de la Armada de un caza con motor V-12, pero en la practica la Teikoku Nihon Kaigun pondria en servicio un avion de combate con motor lineal.

La designacion A7 ( A7M) fue rescatada en 1944 para designar al caza naval de altas prestaciones A7M Reppu, pero este tampoco logro superar la fase de prototipo.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 5, 2008)

*He-112 en el Ejercito del Aire Español.*






Como es sabido el Prototipo V9 estuvo entre los aviones empleados por la Legion Condor, esta situacion fue aprovechada por los directivos de la Fabrica Heinkel para promocionar su modelo He-112B.

El avion fue volado por un gran numero de pilotos españoles que alabaron su diseño pero al mismo tiempo sintieron que era mucho avion "para tan poco motor".

Sin embargo era bastante mejor de lo que se tenia hasta el momento, por lo que el Gobierno Nacional se decidio y adquirio una partida.

Los Heinkel llegaron despiezados a suelo español en Noviembre de 1938, los aviones fueron armados por empleados de la empresa alemana en la ciudad de Leon.

Se entregaron 2 en diciembre del 38, 7 en enero del año siguiente y 10 mas (B-2) en febrero de ese año.

Los Heinkel fueron asignados a la 2da escuadra del Grupo de Caza 5-G-5.
Los Heinkel se utilizaban generalmente como cobertura de los biplanos Fiat CR-32 "Chirri" ya que el avion italiano tenia peores performances en altititud.

En servicio:

Las operaciones del Heinkel comenzaron el 17 de enero de 1939, para ese tiempo las Fuerzas Republicanas estaban en retirada y la epoca de los grandes combates aereos ya habia pasado, razon por la cual la mayoria de sus misiones se limitaron a patrullas de reconociemiento armado y ataque al suelo. 

Sin embargo el 20 de enero un cuarteto de Heinkels se enfrenta contra una pequeña formacion de cazas I-16, el Capitan Garcia Pardo derriba un Polikarpov en llamas sobre la ciudad de Igualada, seria su decimosegundo derribo de la guerra, aunque permaneceria como la unica victoria aire-aire lograda por un Heinkel He-112 español en este conflicto.


*El He-112B-1 de Miguel Garcia Pardo.*






Un hecho particularmente luctuoso para la Escuadra sucedio en los últimos días de la guerra civil española, cuando ya la revuelta de Casado abre las puertas de Madrid a las tropas nacionales, se produce en el aeropuerto de Almaluez (Soria), un pequeño drama causado seguramente por la alegría que los pilotos sintieron al comprobar el final de la larga guerra fraticida.

El 18 de marzo despega de Almaluez una patrulla de tres cazas Heinkel, que sobrevuela luego el frente madrileño constatando desde el aire que, en efecto, los rumores que apuntaban al derrumbe del frente republicano en éste sector eran ciertos y que las tropas nacionales entraban en Madrid sin resistencia alguna. García Pardo, Rogelio García de Juan y Jorge Luis Muntadas Claramunt, eran los nombres de estos tres pilotos. al regresar a Almaluez, eufóricos por lo que habían visto, acontece la tragedia.

Rogelio García efectúa una maniobra de lucimiento sobre el campo, un tonel a muy baja altura sobre la pista soriana, calculando mal la distancia y chocando con la tierra, lo que produce la destrucción del aparato y la muerte instantánea del piloto. En el aire, mientras, los otros dos cazas evolucionan ejercitándose en prácticas de combate. El segundo piloto, Miguel García Pardo, que figuraba perseguir el aparato de Jorge Luis Muntadas entra inesperadamente en barrera y se precipita también sobre la pista, muriendo sin que puede ser auxiliado. En breves segundos la Aviación Nacional había perdido dos de sus cazas mas moderno y lo que era mucho peor 2 de sus pilotos mas experimentados cuando la paz se encontraba al alcance de la mano.


EL 1 de abril finalizo la lucha fraticida dejando en suelo español una extraña mezcla de aviones de combate de todos los tipos y formas, el Heinkel una vez mas estaba entre los mejores.

En Julio de 1939 la mayoria de los Heinkel 112 fueron enviados a Marruecos para defender el espacio aereo de ese protectorado español, cabe destacar la acciones de interceptacion de aviones aliados y de la Francia de vichy, llegando las tensiones aun punto culminante cual el teniente Miguel entrena Klett finalmente dispara sus armas en contra de uno de una formacion de aviones norteamericanos el 3 de marzo de 1943 dañando seriamente a un Lockeed P-38F.

*Miguel Entrena a los mandos del He-112B-2 con el que atacaria a cazas de la USAAF*





La disponibilidad de los He-112 disminuiria progresivamente a 12 ejemplares en estado de vuelo en 1944, y a solo 9 en 1945. La imposibilidad absoluta de recibir repuestos de la industria alemana empeoró esta situacion.

El ultimo ejemplar en estado de vuelo esta fechado en 1952, no solo era el ultimo caza Heinkel español en servicio sino el ultimo de su tipo en el mundo.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 8, 2008)

*Conclusion:*

Existen varias fuentes que critican duramente la decision del RLM de favorecer al BF-109 sobre el 112 atribuyendo la derrota del modelo Heinkel a "diversas maniobras politicas"

Esto es sin embargo incorrecto, como se ha dicho varias fallas fueron detectadas en los modelos iniciales V y A, tales como: excesiva resistencia aerodinamica, imposibilidad de recuperarse de una barrena a altitudes medias-bajas y un falta de estabilidad direccional lo que originaba un particular "cabeceo" de la nave en vuelo recto.

Cuando el Modelo B llega para solucionar esto es demasido tarde y el Bf-109, que si bien no era un caza fantastico, se mostro como diseño confiable y facil de construir. Esta ultima caracteristica tambien atento en contra de la difusion de 112 ya que por cada He-112B se utilizaban la misma cantidad de horas hombre que para 2,1 BF-109D.

El He-112B estuvo falto de potencia durante toda su carrera operativa y con la salvedad de un puñado de prototipos ninguno recibio una planta de poder adecuada, es decir en el orden de lo 1000-1200 hp. El motor que hubiera podido solucionar esto era el Junkers Jumo 211, sin embargo el RLM requeria esos motores en gran numero para aviones tacticamente mas importantes como el Ju-87, Ju-88 y Heinkel He-111.

Pese a sus inconvenientes el He-112B se gano la reputacion de ser extremadamente comodo, con una cabina de una visibilidad casi perfecta y con mandos mucho mas balanceados y livianos de accionar que el Bf-109.

La firma de Ernst Heinkel finalmente destinaria sus esfuerzos y el dinero para el ambicioso caza Heinkel He-100.
De los 98 He-112 construidos 85 pertenecieron a las versiones B-1/B-2.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 2, 2009)

> El programa Rüstungsflugzeug IV estaba previsto para ser un Verfolgungs-Jagdeinsitzer, caza monoplaza de combate evolucionante



Una correcion, _verfolgungs jadgeinsitzer_, es realidad significa *caza monoplaza de persecución.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 8, 2009)

Un avión de características muy interesantes y también una de los grandes olvidados en la Historia aeronáutica es el caza monomotor Heinkel He-100, razón por la cual me gustaría escribir algo al respecto. 



Heinkel He-100: proyecto y desarrollo 






Incluso en fecha tan temprana como 1936, el RLM estaba interesado en un aeroplano que superara las características del Bf-109 tanto así como el 109 lo había hecho con los biplanos a los que reemplazo. 

Pese a que nunca fue una gran prioridad dentro del Reichsluftsfahrtministerium, Roluft Lucht, pensó que era lo suficientemente importante como para elevar un pedido de diseño a dos compañías , Focke-Wulf y Heinkel para un “súper-Interceptor”. 

Sacudiéndose el polvo de la derrota sufrida por el He-112 a manos del desconocido Bf-109 en la gran competición de cazas de 1936, los técnicos de Heinkel pusieron manos a la obra con gran empeño. Walter Günther -uno de los mas talentosos diseñadores de Heinkel- le echó un vistazo al He-112 y decidió que ya nada podía hacerse con el. Se empezó de cero, con un diseño completamente renovado, denominado “Projekt 1035” . 

Aprendiendo de errores anteriores el diseño se mantendría lo mas sencillo posible para facilitar su manufactura, pero sin sacrificar las buenas prestaciones. 

Esa “buena prestación” fue estimada en 700 Km/h realmente ambiciosos, recordad que cazas con tales prestaciones no aparecieron sobre los cielos de Europa hasta 1944. 

Para facilitar la producción el diseño poseía un número considerablemente menor de partes que el He-112. El He-100 estaba hecho con 969 piezas que se mantenían juntas por medio de 11.543 remaches. En comparación el 112 poseía 2.885 piezas y 26.864 remaches. La nueva ala de perfil recto fue la fuente de mucho de este ahorro. Tras construir el primer par de alas el Ing. Otto Butter informó que la reducción de componentes junto con el nuevo sistema de remachado explosivo, disminuía el tiempo de producción en unas asombrosas 1.150 horas/hombre por ala. 

En orden de lograr las prestaciones previstas se introdujeron características para mantener la resistencia aerodinámica al mínimo: Las más sencillas eran la provisión de un tren de aterrizaje completamente retráctil, incluyendo la rueda de cola, la total ausencia de soportes y montantes exteriores, y una cabina muy aerodinámica. 

También la entrada de aire del compresor se ubico en la raíz alar izquierda donde el flujo de la hélice incrementaría la presión de admisión mejorando el rendimiento. Los paneles de acceso al motor estaban muy ajustados al mismo dándole al avión una apariencia plana. El tren se retraía hacia adentro proveyendo una amplia trocha, y el diseño emplearía un ala mas corta que el Bf-109 sacrificando altitud y capacidad de maniobra por velocidad. 

El sistema de refrigeración superficial: 

En orden de aprovechar la mayor potencia posible del DB-601, se usaba un colector de escape modificado para lograr un pequeño empuje adicional. 

Pero sin duda que era el sistema de refrigeración la característica mas importante para mejorar su aerodinámica. Walter Günther eligió el arriesgado método de refrigeración por evaporación superficial. 

Dentro del motor el fluido se mantiene bajo presión lo cual permite calentarlo por encima de su punto de ebullición normal. Luego el fluido se envía hacia un recipiente de menor presión donde rápidamente empieza a hervir y despide vapor. Dado que el vapor contiene mucha mas energía que el agua a la misma temperatura, si se remueve el vapor se elimina gran cantidad de calor. Después la corriente puede ser enfriada circulando en unas tuberías dentro del avión. Al no tener aberturas al exterior, es básicamente un sistema con cero resistencia al avance. 

En el lado negativo el sistema es complejo y difícil de mantener. En un avión de combate incrementa notablemente el riesgo de daño al radiador debido a la mucho mas grande superficie de refrigeración. Otros diseñadores habían probado este sistema pero invariablemente retornaron al radiador convencional. Pese a todo Heinkel había obtenido buenos resultados en el bombardero/avión de reconocimiento He-119 y decidió seguir adelante. 

En el sistema de Heinkel -diseñado por los ingenieros Janh y Janhke – el motor funcionaba a 110 grados Celsius y el fluido supercalentado era luego rociado en el interior de un compresor centrífugo, permitiendo que se formara vapor. El agua, siendo más pesada, era forzada al exterior de la bomba por la fuerza centrifuga y retornaba al motor. El peso del agua empujaba al vapor hacia el único espacio disponible, el interior de la bomba, donde era desplazado. El vapor luego fluía por unas tuberías en la superficie interna de los bordes de ataque alares, donde se condensaría en agua siendo enviada nuevamente al motor. Se instalaron nada menos que 22 pequeñas bombas eléctricas, cada una con su propia luz indicadora de mal función en el tablero de instrumentos. 
Al contrario que el agua el aceite no debe hervir. Esto representaba un problema con la serie 601 de Daimler-Benz debido su particular diseño, una gran cantidad de calor era transferida al lubricante en vez del refrigerante. Para solucionar ésto, se instaló un pequeño radiador de aceite semirretráctil debajo del ala. 

Este radiador fue luego reemplazado en algunos prototipos por un sistema donde el aceite se enviaba a un intercambiador de calor (intercooler) en donde se hacia hervir alcohol metílico para disipar calor. Después el alcohol se enfriaba de forma similar al agua del motor , circulando por tuberías en la parte superior del fuselaje trasero y en el borde de ataque del estabilizador vertical. 

Walter Günther falleció en un accidente automovilístico en mayo de 1937 y el trabajo de diseño fue retomado por su hermano gemelo Siegfried, quien terminó los bocetos finales de diseño a finales de ese año. 

El ala nacía plana y luego se curvaba hacia arriba alrededor de 1/3 de envergadura, la porción interna de la curva era mas gruesa para albergar al tren de aterrizaje que se retraía hacia adentro proveyendo de una vía mas amplia que el Bf-109. Un radiador retráctil se instalo para funcionar en tierra, donde el sistema de refrigeración superficial era inútil. El avión resultante era pequeño y bastante liviano. 

A finales de Octubre el diseño fue enviado al RLM junto con estimaciones de precio y fechas de entrega al centro experimental de Rechlin. En este punto el avión se conocía como Heinkel He-113. Ya fuera por superstición u otros motivos, Ernst Heinkel logro cambiar la denominación a He-100. 

En Noviembre Messerchmitt alcanzó un nuevo record de velocidad en un Bf-109 modificado. En respuesta Heinkel decidió usar al 100 como avión de record. La versión de carreras necesitaría otra célula así que la orden se elevó a 4 prototipos. 

En Diciembre en una reunión entre Roluft Lucht , Udet y Heinkel se modificaron ligeramente los planes ya que el V1, V2 y V3 serían usados para el desarrollo de la versión de récord y el V4 como prototipo del avión de serie. 

El RLM le dio por fin prioridad al avión, debido en gran parte a los planes de Udet (nombrado Generalluftzeugmeister, o sea Ministro de Producción Aeronáutica), de volar el mismo al He-100 en la obtención del record.


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to intrude with english, but the Heinkel 112B was used here in Hungary too.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 10, 2009)

True, I had in the orginal article a resume about the He-112 in Hungary but I forgot to post it here.


----------



## dryiceman (Apr 4, 2011)

Saludos

Tengo algunas dudas

El prototipo V10 fue el que con un DB601Aa alcanzó los 570Km/h. Esta era la velocidad máxima de un Bf 109E.
¿Se sabe si ese prototipo iba armado o desarmado cuando alcanzó esa velocidad? Como para saber si una versión de serie basado en él bajaría mucho o no de esa velocidad alcanzada

Otra duda que tengo es que he leído que todas las primeras 4 versiones del Bf 109 (A,B,C y D) tuvieron problemas con los cañones MG FF, tanto en las alas como en el buje de la hélice (este último caso todavía continuaba en la versión E), pero yo no he encontrado mención a tales problemas en esos cañones del He 112, que desde temprano los usaba en las alas. ¿Se sabe algo sobre esos inconvenientes con el He 112? En caso de estar seguro de que no los tuviese ¿qué lo diferenciaba en ese aspecto con el 109?

¿Existe algún corte esquemático del He 112?

¿Alguien sabe por qué si el He 112 con motor Jumo posee una nariz tan estilizada y un radiador en el vientre del fuselaje, el V10 con motor DB posee ademas una gran protuberancia en la parte baja de la nariz? Me imagino que debe ser más radiadores. ¿El 109 con el mismo motor lo evitó con los 2 radiadores alares y la pequeña entrada bajo el motor? ¿Podría el He 112 emular eso?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 5, 2011)

> El prototipo V10 fue el que con un DB601Aa alcanzó los 570Km/h. Esta era la velocidad máxima de un Bf 109E.
> ¿Se sabe si ese prototipo iba armado o desarmado cuando alcanzó esa velocidad? Como para saber si una versión de serie basado en él bajaría mucho o no de esa velocidad alcanzada?



No estaba armado.



> Otra duda que tengo es que he leído que todas las primeras 4 versiones del Bf 109 (A,B,C y D) tuvieron problemas con los cañones MG FF, tanto en las alas como en el buje de la hélice (este último caso todavía continuaba en la versión E), pero yo no he encontrado mención a tales problemas en esos cañones del He 112, que desde temprano los usaba en las alas. ¿Se sabe algo sobre esos inconvenientes con el He 112? En caso de estar seguro de que no los tuviese ¿qué lo diferenciaba en ese aspecto con el 109?



La version con cañones del he-112 era la "B", los cañones estaban desde el principio diseñado para ser empotrados en las alas con un cargador de tambor de 60 tiros. La versiones a,b, y c del Me-109 solo usaron 4 ametralladoras MG 17 por culpa de los problemas que mencionas, el cañon pudo ser instalado en la version D.

El He-112V6 uso un cañon Rheinmetall de 20mm entre la V del motor pero era completamente distinto al del Me-109.




> ¿Existe algún corte esquemático del He 112?



Seguramente si, pero no yo no tengo.



> ¿Alguien sabe por qué si el He 112 con motor Jumo posee una nariz tan estilizada y un radiador en el vientre del fuselaje, el V10 con motor DB posee ademas una gran protuberancia en la parte baja de la nariz? Me imagino que debe ser más radiadores. ¿El 109 con el mismo motor lo evitó con los 2 radiadores alares y la pequeña entrada bajo el motor? ¿Podría el He 112 emular eso?



Los motores DB600 y 601 tenian radiadores de tamaño distinto, si podria haber utilizado el mismo sistema del Me-109 aunque para eso nesecitaria alas de diseño diferente.


----------



## dryiceman (Apr 5, 2011)

Saludos
Gracias por tu respuesta
¿Seguro que la versión A del He-112 no llevaba ya los cañones?
Entonces esos 570 Km/h deben reducirce bastante.
Yo se que no es posible hacer estimaciones realistas, pero ¿sería razonable estimar en una reducción de 50Km/h en una versión de serie con tal motor? Claro que todos sabemos que es pura especulación, pero sería interesante saber que proyección se pudiera estimar.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 5, 2011)

Por lo menos en las fuentes que he visto no menciona nada y no se observan agujeros de salida de las armas en las alas. 50 km menos parece ser una cifra bastante realista, pero hay que tener en cuenta que esas pruebas era en un tiempo que el Me-109E habian entrado en producción, y no habia ningun plan para comenzar a construir el He-112 para no resignar motores DB601. Tambien El me-110 y el Heinkel He-111P usaban motores Daimler Benz asi que la produccion estaba bastante atrasada con los pedidos, agregar un avion mas a la ecuación hubiera sido traumatico.






De ahi viene el exito del FW190, usaba un motor completamente distinto y de otro fabricante.


----------



## dryiceman (Apr 6, 2011)

Saludos compañero
Gracias por responderme
Estoy perfectamente claro del por qué entró en producción el 109 en vez del 112 y que era una razón lógica y no mera manipulación revanchista. No pretendo romperme las vestidura por las decisiones del Ministerio en esa época.
Sólo quisiera proyectar -de la manera más realista posible para alguien que no sabe nada de ingeniera aeronáutica y a sabiendas que la realidad siempre supera a cualquier estimación teórica- cómo podría haber sido el He-112 y su teórica evolución. Se que hay muchas personas en los foros con conocimiento y pasión para estas cosas.
Sólo como comentario, sí me pareciera que el He 112C ó T hubiese podido llegar a ser un mejor caza naval que el Bf 109T. Claro, pura fantasía inútil sin portaaviones en servicio y a sabiendas que ni las grandes potencias mandaban a producir sólo una treintena de un tipo de avión que no se usaba para más nada.

El Spitfire pasó por una evolución de hélices bipala de madera a tripala de metal, y de un paso a dos pasos y después a paso constante. ¿Cómo fue esta evolución en el DB601?

Algo que me llama la atención es que en muchos lugares agregan el comentario de que el motor perfecto que necesitaba el He 112 era el Junkers Jumo 211. Incluso hay uno que se atreve a especificar la versión J de ese motor. Aunque no sé cuándo estuvo disponible tal versión de 1400hp dudo mucho que fuera antes de 1939. Yo quisiera saber ¿por qué consideran ese motor perfecto para el He 112? ¿Es por alguna razón técnica o solamente por no ser el ya ocupado Daimler-Benz 601?

Otro detalle que me llama la atención es que encontré en un lugar que decía que el avión tardaba mucho en alcanzar su velocidad máxima y en otro lugar encontré que decía que los pilotos no lograban llegar a la velocidad máxima estipulada por la Heinkel. Sé que los primeros ejemplares encontraron que las alas tenían una resistencia aerodinámica mayor a la esperada, y por eso la rediseñaron, pero ¿el problema continuaba en la serie B? ¿El problema estaría inherente a los motores Jumo solamente -los comentarios eran sobre versiones con ese motor-?

Según los textos el 112V9 llegó a tener una velocidad 20Km/h superior al 109B equivalente, consiguiendo unos 485Km/h (el 109B con el mismo motor 465Km/h), aunque algunas fuentes dicen que en la práctica no pasaba de 418Km/h, eso nos da una diferencia de 67Km/h con respecto a esa supuesta velocidad práctica y la velocidad máxima ¿teórica? y una diferencia de 47Km/h con respecto a esa supuesta velocidad práctica y la velocidad máxima del 109B, lo que podría indicar que nuestro cálculo estimado de restarle 50Km/h pudiera ser correcto. Pero esto fue con motores Jumo 210 ¿Pasaría igual con DB601?

Sin saber este dato, yo pienso -creo o sueño- que un He 112 con DB601 debía haber podido tener características muy parecidas al 109 y al Spitfire, ya que era de menor tamaño y peso que el Spitfire con una potencia ligeramente superior, y con un estilo de ala parecido. Y la versión B era de tamaño y peso parecidos al 109; así que no veo que sea obligatorio que el avión hubiese sido más lento que un 109 de por si. 
Aún para ser precavidos, considero que la proyectada versión B-3 con DB601 pudiera haber tenido una velocidad máxima de unos 540Km/h como un Hurricane (deberían ser 520 si le resto los 50Km/h como dijimos, lo que lo haría más lento que un Hurricane, pero tendría apenas 28Km/h más que la velocidad teórica máxima con motor de 680hp lo que no sería lógico), y que tal vez un nueva versión -llamémosla B-4- proyectando mejor los radiadores alcanzará los 570Km/h del 109E.
¿Qué opinas?
Perdona si te fastidia el que ya caiga en los ejercicios mentales de la especulación.

P.D.: Tienen razón, la versión A no llevaba cañones, sólo que el V9 -el primer B-0- que sí los incorporó es tan temprano como 1937, por eso me confundí. Disculpen.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 8, 2011)

Estoy convencido que el margen de velocidad sobre el Me-109 se mantendria con cualquier motor d epotencia equivalente.
Las caracteristicas , especialmente la de maniobra para tipo "dogfight" (kurvenkampf le decian los alemanes) hubiera sido notablemente mejor que el Me-109 por su mayor superficie alar, la pelea de perros era la estrategia favorita de los Spitfire ya que no podia competir en velocidad de trepada y picada con el me-109 pero si podia evadirlo facilmente en combate cerrado.

¿Pero por que quedarno con un misero motor DB601 de 1175hp? imaginemoslo por un momento con el DB605 de 1475hp, este ilustrador polaco ya lo hizo, el He-112 version "G", bonito ¿verdad?


----------



## dryiceman (Apr 8, 2011)

Saludos

Sí, te me adelantaste
Muy buena imagen 
Yo quería tratar de imaginar la evolución del He 112, inspirada en el 109
Pasando por el DB601N de 1200 hp lo que provocaría la aparición del D-1/B, pudiendo llevar una bomba de 250Kg en el vientre y 2 de 50Kg en cada ala.
Nota1: Uso la letra D, porque la C debía ser una versión naval
Nota2: Muchas fuentes dicen que el He 112 podía llevar 3 bombas de 10Kg en cada ala, por lo que mantengo esa capacidad en el proyectado B-3. Pero hay una fuente en Internet que menciona 200Kg de capacidad de bombas, que pudiera estar en el B-4 que ya mencionamos, o sencillamente en esta nueva versión que he llamado D.
La D-2 podría llevar el DB601E de 1300 hp.
Tras este podría salir un E-1 siendo un D-2 especializado en el ataque a tierra, con mayor blindaje y el añadido de un tercer cañón en el buje del motor.
Finalmente la F, ó la G, para seguir la idea del diseñador polaco, el DB605


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 10, 2011)

Y este seria el He-112, definitivo, bueh, es una forma de decir ya que la estructure deberia ser reforzada/modificada para el motor DB603

Heinkel He P.1076 Luft Art Images by Andreas Otte


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gracias CharlesBronson por el informacion, me gusta mucho! No se que esto era un buen sitio web para ayudar a la práctica española.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 6, 2012)

Sirve para todo, va un regalo, el He-100 batiendo record de velocidad, 1939.

WORLD AIR SPEED RECORD - British Pathé


----------



## rank amateur (Aug 12, 2013)

Great stuff. I can't begin to tell you how much I wish I could read and write Spanish.
Any chance you could reopen this thread in english mr Bronson?

Chrzzz


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 25, 2013)

rank amateur said:


> Great stuff. I can't begin to tell you how much I wish I could read and write Spanish.
> Any chance you could reopen this thread in english mr Bronson?
> 
> Chrzzz


I Might.
Some info regarding the He-100 here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...-fighters-me-209-me-309-he-100-etc-862-3.html


----------



## rank amateur (Aug 30, 2013)

Mighty obliged mr Bronson.

Must say, I am tempted to go over this thread with Google translate. Might make a worthwile contribution to my libriary.
Not only mine I gather.

Chrzzzzz


----------

